# Confirmation on IG minis



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

I was down at my local GW and got talking to the manager- i asked about the new plastic storm troopers.

he hesitantly (sp) said yes there coming out along with plastic vulture and valkryie. Also a platoon box set which contains 25 plastic guards men and a plastic command squad is also coming out. sadly the great coats was only a rumour and isn't coming out 

A single guardsmen platoon is also to be counted as 1 kill point =]
Hope that interested someone


-ste-


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I did not think the great coats would come out that rumour has been around for years.
I would love to know the price of that platoon box as I am just about to drop £100+ on some Cadian troop boxs and battleforces. Would be sad to spend all that money to find out I could have gotten them cheaper. 
Like the idea of one kill point although it could be a little imbalanced.
As one of my platoons is 65 models


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I do love the idea of one kill point platoons, but it depends on if the option to buy more squads is still there. Twenty-five models aren't nearly as hard to kill as sixty-five, which might be GW's way of balancing that out. Honestly, it's looking very nice to me.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

65 men in a platoon, how'd you manage that one, seeing as a platoon is made of a command squad (5 men) and from 2-5 squads (20-50 men) so can have a max of 55 troops in.

intresting news on the I.G minis, will be looking for the plastic vulture and valkryie when they appear and same goes for the lastic stormtroopers, as for the great coats, tbh i'm not intrested in troops in great coats and cant see the point my self as a army of them would look like a first world war army with las guns.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have long since been a friend of several GW managers out here and they have repeatedly said they really aren't given any more notice on stuff than the well informed gamer so I wouldn't say it's 100% on anything till GW officially announces.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

fynn said:


> 65 men in a platoon, how'd you manage that one, seeing as a platoon is made of a command squad (5 men) and from 2-5 squads (20-50 men) so can have a max of 55 troops in.


My mistake sorry was in a bit of a rush so just did the 65 off the top of my 
head.
Not sure I like the idea of a platoon being just 20 men + 5 command. But it could be work out well. Cant wait to see the new codex. Think I will leave all my guard unmade till it comes out.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, i know what you mean. as for the 25 man platoon, it can have its use's (depending on mission and game type), they could be used as smal flanking units to harrass the enemys flanks(useing hit and run tactics),while the bigger platoons are dug in and blowing several buckets of crap out of the enemy with heavy weapons, or if you dont take any heavy weapons in the squads and just take special weapons, you could use em as a flying company to fill any gaps in your line as the enermy blows the crap out of your meat shield.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can not wait until the plastic Storm Troopers and Valks come out. I will be expanding my Grey Knights then.

Incoming, 101st Cadian Assaulters.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

No, djinn! Bad! You finish what you've got first!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Ste said:


> sadly the great coats was only a rumour and isn't coming out


We all should of known that, it won't come out cus its something we want


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Plastic stormtroopers will mean finally something plastic for witch and daemon hunters.... I'm looking forward to them..... The greatcoats thing has been aroudn for years and a smalll sheet of GS will do basically the same thing... I've done it and it's simple and effective..


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

When are they actually releasing these models, anyone know?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Plastic stormtroopers will mean finally something plastic for witch and daemon hunters.... I'm looking forward to them..... The greatcoats thing has been aroudn for years and a smalll sheet of GS will do basically the same thing... I've done it and it's simple and effective..


Tomato puree tube and a bit of greenstuff would also do a good job I imagine too.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> No, djinn! Bad! You finish what you've got first!


Lol sorry couldnt help a laugh 

Its gonna be very intresting to see how that KP rule will work in order not to give IG a huge KPdenial potential
Personally Id like to see something about platoons needing to stay within x inch of their commandgroup, but on other hand use their LD as long as they do or something:good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That platoon box is good news as well as more than one person had been moaning about the recut sprues.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i bought myself 40 guardsmen before the xmas holidays but im putting it off until the new codex which is meant to be out around april iv heard?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Syph said:


> Tomato puree tube and a bit of greenstuff would also do a good job I imagine too.


you love that puree tube now don't ya?:laugh:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Ste said:


> A single guardsmen platoon is also to be counted as 1 kill point =]
> Hope that interested someone
> 
> -ste-


Okay, that could get confusing fast. Say, for example, that the IG player didn't paint his platoons differently. I could see an honest player making a mistake and forgetting what goes to what platoon, especially if he fields multiple identical units (perhaps by theme, strategy, or availablity of minis). And I could see dishonest IG players, as I suspect are super-rare thanks to the current seeming lack of win-power the IG have, abusing this. "Oh no, that was from platoon B, not platoon A. That *points at living squad* is from platoon A. So, no kill point for you."

Again, I don't see this happening as most IG players I have met seem to be really cool and laid-back guys.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Realistically, a "platoon" is about 30-50 guys, so the current selection is appropriate. Although I can see in-game that 25 guys are much easier to use. Like the old-school Marines with two special/heavy weapons in a 5-man team. More units = more weapons.

I'm happy with it. Just hope to see Platoon boxes of stormies!
-Dirge


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i can see youve never played jez's guard then


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, when the plastic Stormies come out, I'll be grabbing a box or two (they better be 10 man boxes) for Allies. Cheap scoring units in a Blood Angels army is a godsend.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

> he hesitantly (sp) said yes there coming out along with plastic vulture and valkryie. Also a platoon box set which contains 25 plastic guards men and a plastic command squad is also coming out. sadly the great coats was only a rumour and isn't coming out
> 
> A single guardsmen platoon is also to be counted as 1 kill point =]
> Hope that interested someone


Bullshit (In my biased opinion). Too good to be true.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That platoon box sounds great! I think it would cost about $40, though, and probably a limited release like the Empire detachment they had for a while. Thanks for the update, I'm pretty excited about these releases, cuz the date of the release (first weekend of May) is close to my B-day which means a lot of IG for me!


----------



## livingregret (Jan 20, 2009)

If it is only $40's for that it will be well worth it and w/ out a doubt should be a splash release. I for one will be tickled pink if that is true but wouldn't doubt $45 being the price either....anyone else hoping for the Chimera + Troops to be rerereleased again? I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

livingregret said:


> If it is only $40's for that it will be well worth it and w/ out a doubt should be a splash release. I for one will be tickled pink if that is true but wouldn't doubt $45 being the price either....anyone else hoping for the Chimera + Troops to be rerereleased again? I'm keeping my fingers crossed


If they do rerelease it, I sure hope it doesn't cost $50 again. It should be maybe $40, but the Chimera + Troops thing was a bit overpriced.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

More damn Cadians. Wonderful.

'Cause you know, someone who wants a Cadian Army has no way to get one right now.[/sarcasm]

Blah.

I oughtta be grateful on behalf of my wallet....


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder if the plastic storm troopers will be different to the current models or the same and plastic ,any one know?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

no sorry i was just told of there release =] i love the curret models look just not hte fact hter metal. maybe it will be a mix though of hte old storm troopers and the new ones


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

They are Kasrkiny from what I've heard.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> I suspect are super-rare thanks to the current seeming lack of win-power the IG have


Interesting, very interesting. Well this settles it, my perverse nature is intrigued and I think I shall have to start collecting IG just to disprove this notion.

Forlorn Fourteenth, here I come.:laugh::threaten:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> Well, when the plastic Stormies come out, I'll be grabbing a box or two (they better be 10 man boxes) for Allies. Cheap scoring units in a Blood Angels army is a godsend.


They will be 10 per box for the Storm Trooper, around £12 to £15. Be a lot of bits on the spure :biggrin: & what I been told so far is more than a good enough reason for me to make a new Storm Trooper force (Mk1 was Mech inspired by George Dellapina)



> I wonder if the plastic storm troopers will be different to the current models or the same and plastic ,any one know?


Check warseer, there a green stuff version kicking about given a rough idea on what the model will look like in term of armour, etc...

IP


----------

